# Flood Tubes Three and Four and Plot a Solution



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

9534 6000 2370 3065 0001 04

9500 1000 2370 3065 0001 19


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Both Torpedos hit targets. Such devastation that no survivors to report news. 

9534600023703065000104

Package Services
Delivered
March 12, 2013, 12:19 pm 
FORT GEORGE G MEADE, MD 20755 
 9500100023703065000119 
First-Class Mail[SUP]®[/SUP]
Delivered
March 08, 2013, 22 pm 
FORT EUSTIS, VA 23604 




Troutman22 said:


> 9534 6000 2370 3065 0001 04
> 
> 9500 1000 2370 3065 0001 19


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

On a side note I must have triggered something because I show this thread having 2400+ views - WTH!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nearing 12,000 views - what did I do?????????


----------

